# tecumseh model OHH60 choke problem



## mariocart (Mar 21, 2008)

I had another post engine tuning help.. this is the same engine but a different problem.. everything is rebuilt & set to factory settings acording to the manual.. this engine has the manual choke.. heres the problem..

i put the engine on full choke, it cranks rite up & runs great.. i let it warm up & when i open the choke just a little the engine dies.. the choke has 3 positions.. full choke, half & full open.. is this sposta run in full choke, full open or what ? what could be the problem & how do i correct this ?

the carb is a series 1 acording to the book and has 2 adjustments which is the main fuel & idle adjustment.. the throttle and manual choke is on top if that helps..


----------



## mariocart (Mar 21, 2008)

i re-looked at the digram of my carb... the nut what holds the bowl on has 2 sets of holes & the top holes was stopped up... cleaned the nut real good & not the choke works like it sposta... question... 

do they make a carb cleaner for this engine i can put in with the gas in the gastank that way i can clean the the carb & all without having to take the engine apart again ? dont need cleaning as of now but i would like to get that cleaner for later on in case i need it..


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I always recommend Cheveron Techron, a lot of the posts recommend Sea Foam, I haven't used it but it must be good or it would not be recommended on here or someone would jump all over it. Even if you use a fuel additive you will still have to clean the bowl nut from time to time, it seems something always manages to get in those holes. Have a good one. Geo


----------

